# west branch cat



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

while out hobbling along looking for some tree rats, and doing some scouting along the public land on booth road. a buddy of mine and I came across some big tracks, good sized cat tracks. I was wondering if anybody had seen the cat that's out there. I wish I would have thought to take a couple pictures with a measurement, but I wasn't thinking at the time. although I did compare to my hand. my palm is about 3" by 3", the pads of the print were that big, and the long nails made it bigger. kind of had me a little on edge the rest of time.

Has anyone seen it?


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Are you sure they were cat tracks and not a large dog? 

Off internet...."how to tell cougar tracks from those of the domestic dog. The tracks of these two species are frequently confused because dogs are one of the only animals that make tracks of the same approximate size and shape as those of the cougar/mountain lion"

Some more...."
Here are some things that help identify this as a canine track.

A: The claw marks. Dogs usually show claw marks in their tracks. However, it is possible to see claw marks in cat tracks, but this is usually when the animal is running or pouncing.

B: The lack of a third lobe on the hind edge of the heel pad. See cat tracks below for the difference. Although it is visible in some dog tracks, the third lobe is located higher, not aligned with the other two as it is in cats.

C: The shape of the leading edge of the heel pad is a single lobe. See cat tracks for difference.

D: The alignment of the front two toes. They are side-by-side, or very close to it, in dogs tracks. There are exceptions, such as when the animal is making a turn or walking on a slope.

E: The almost triangular shape of the pads of the outer two toes. Take a look at the photo to see this more clearly as my drawing is not the best for indicating this feature.

F: Dogs have a little point where the heel pad turns. Cats share this feature.

Front tracks are usually larger than hind tracks. This is true for both dogs and cats


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Very easy to mistake large dog tracks for cougar tracks. A), B), and C) above is the easiest way to tell the difference.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

What they said ; visible claw marks are not from a cat.


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

If I get back out there and can find more of them or the same ones if the rain don't wash them out, I'll take some pics. Looking through pics on the inter web I am leaning more towards a dog, but it would have to be pretty big. I have 4 dogs, boxer shepherd mix, 2 pit, and a mutt. 3 of them are 50+ pounds and their paw prints don't seem to look like what I saw/found. Close though but smaller. They were different enough for me to wonder. Thanks for helping me out, I won't feel so on edge next time out.

oh btw didn't see a squirrel the whole day out, but then I never do when I go out to West Branch.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

You could be like a friend of mine that hunted near Noah's lost arc animal sanctuary without realizing it was across the way. Guess he bout pooped himself when he heard the lion.


----------



## Fish Catcher Jim (Aug 27, 2014)

True story
I had a couple of clients out many years ago on west branch.
In the wee hours of the morning a cat at witchies (sp) farm began to be very vocal. It seemed to be getting closer.

A couple of ***** came swimming at the boat and these guys almost learned how to walk on water.
I admit, it was the most eeriest sounds.

Man I miss that!!


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

I also almost laid a scent Bomb while hunting near Noah's animal sanctuary when the lion roared at about 5am! I was about a mile away and it sounded like it was in my ear


----------



## Fish Catcher Jim (Aug 27, 2014)

EyeCatchEm said:


> I also almost laid a scent Bomb while hunting near Noah's animal sanctuary when the lion roared at about 5am! I was about a mile away and it sounded like it was in my ear


It sure does echo and seem to get closer.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Gets real noisy around there right at dark.


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

oh yeah.... now I really want to go out by myself....lol.... I quit going out fishing at night by myself back in 90. That serial killer Thomas Lee Dillon put a an end to that.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Ripley said:


> oh yeah.... now I really want to go out by myself....lol.... I quit going out fishing at night by myself back in 90. That serial killer Thomas Lee Dillon put a an end to that.


The same SOB that burned my grandfathers home down....


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Tom Dillon is finally earning his keep shoveling coal in hell !


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

One of the most difficult things a human can do is to put another human being in their sights (yes, even in war) and pull the trigger. What a low life SOB he truly was...


----------

